# 1st try at ABT's w/Q-View



## mossyoakcowboy (Feb 4, 2010)

Well I had the first ABT's with dinner tonight... they were deeelicious... cream cheese mixed with italian sausage, a slice of provolone on top of that, a little more italian sausage then topped with the bacon.. went wsome with pulled pork sammies and Duches Wicked Beans!!


and the pulled pork


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice job on all of it!  The abt's sound and look delicious.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Feb 4, 2010)

Awesome job MossyOak...Looks like a great meal...


----------



## meateater (Feb 4, 2010)

You have been doing this for awhile! Come on fess up!


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice Job...


----------



## chefrob (Feb 4, 2010)

nice....now you will be doing them all the time!


----------

